# Stars



## fransh (Dec 16, 2011)

As a newbie, I was jsut wondering how the star under your name system works.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

If you have two stars it means your a poohead


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It works on the number of posts you have

5 stars is Too Much Time On My Hands (which is 1500 posts)
4 stars is Senior Member 
3 stars is Established Member 
2 stars is Member
1 star is Newbee

And being a member of the TTOC replaces the stars with our logo and says TT Owners Club Member.


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

1 star means you've got a good TT and not had lots of trouble where 5 stars means everything is going wrong


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The number of stars is directly relative to the depth of your pockets and the shortness of your arms.

No stars at all means that you're a fully paid-up member of the TTOC.  8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

burns said:


> The number of stars is directly relative to the depth of your pockets and the shortness of your arms.
> 
> No stars at all means that you're a fully paid-up member of the TTOC.  8)


Nicely sold  Another member of the TTOC coming up . :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> It works on the number of posts you have
> 
> 5 stars is Too Much Time On My Hands (which is 1500 posts)
> 4 stars is Senior Member
> ...


I've felt so left out since joining the TTOC......you nicked my stars


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im a ttoc, not really sure why but O well.

What benefits could I take advantage of, being a high roller by being a ttoc and all that ?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Im a ttoc, not really sure why but O well.
> 
> What benefits could I take advantage of, being a high roller by being a ttoc and all that ?


Apart from the beautifully shiny issues of AbsoluTTe (seeing your car in there is just too cool; seeing your face in there when you're windswept at a meet is just plain embarrassing! :lol: ), you get a discount (20% IIRC) from LWIB, and yesterday I used it to get 25% off at Euro Car Parts. That's in addition to the lovely badge you get to display on your car so that you can tell the world that you're a proper enthusiast and not just another owner.

Lots of other discounts available too, I've just not used all of them (nor can I remember them!).

Oh, and when I was ringing around for insurance quotes last year I was told by a couple of firms that they like car club members as it shows that we care about our cars and therefore present a lower risk than someone who couldn't care less. Lower risk = lower premium. Dunno if it's true or if it was just flannel, but hell, it was good flannel! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I got my stars back when I left TTOC :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Jam, the dog was better looking than you.... please swap back !

Guessing thats ya little girl, very cute !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Agreed but I do like the picture, think Im going soft in my old age.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

he he.... got one about the same age !


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've never received any form of absoluTTe :?

Never pictures you to look like that Jamie !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tonksy26 said:


> I've never received any form of absoluTTe :?


That's because you have the Web Membership if you upgrade to the Premium Membership you can get the next five issues of AbsoluTTe for £20 plus all the other benefits of the Premium Membership

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Now there's an offer


----------



## fransh (Dec 16, 2011)

spilz said:


> If you have two stars it means your a poohead


OH NO, how many post do I need to get to 3 stars :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

fransh said:


> spilz said:
> 
> 
> > If you have two stars it means your a poohead
> ...


£15 to get a whole new status


----------

